# Japanese Movies.



## Supreme Storm (Mar 17, 2010)

Anyone here watch Japanese Movies? What are your favourites? I myself have been watching alot of Japanese movies lately and running out of them to watch, maybe anyone here has some movies to recommend? 

Here are some movies I like/can recommend;

Blue Spring
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OrqbFWHiElY[/YOUTUBE]

Love Exposure
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sG13M1YwoVg[/YOUTUBE]

All About Lily Chou Chou
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TL9UTmQo6cw[/YOUTUBE]

Go
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDjVlq5whKo&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]

Madness in Bloom
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dmM64Y5uGoI[/YOUTUBE]

Tokyo Sonata
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyWp__jXNRw[/YOUTUBE]

AND All movies directed by Takeshi Kitano(and most movies he's got a role in, for example Battle Royale) / Takeshii Miike and Hiroyuki Tanaka(SABU).

if you've got nothing to do someday, you should check some of these movies out


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 17, 2010)

My favorite Japanese movies? I don't know, there are too many to even think about. I guess one name sums it all up though: Toshiro Mifune.

The Zatoichi series is also really good.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 17, 2010)

Versus was pretty ridiculous, and I'm only saying it for the sake of not being mentioned yet.


----------



## Graham Aker (Mar 17, 2010)

Godzilla vs. King Ghidorah was fucking awesome!


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

> Versus was pretty ridiculous, and I'm only saying it for the sake of not being mentioned yet.



I've watched the whole uncut version of Versus, if you think that was crazy then check it out.

Tokyo Sonata, Kamikaze Girls were the last Japanese films I watched. Loved them both.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

Hmmm, I love some of Takashi Miike's films, the Zatoichi series, plenty of Kurosawa or Mifune movies, Kiru(Kill), the Godzilla movies....and more recently, "Ichi".

My favorite samurai film however is "Shoguns Samurai"(also known as the Yagyu Conspiracy). It has sonny Chiba, Tetsuro Tamba, Hiroyuki Sanada, Toshiro Mifune(small role) and more.


----------



## Sen (Mar 18, 2010)

Besides animation films?  My favorite would be those, specifically by Hayao Miyazaki   Since I think they are quite cute, even if I'm not used to the kinds of endings.

I have seen a few Japanese movies I randomly rented with a friend, and both of them ended really weirdly   I don't remember the titles though at all.  But I think they can be interesting, just don't really like them enough to remember much besides the basic plots sadly.


----------



## excellence153 (Mar 18, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> I've watched the whole uncut version of Versus, if you think that was crazy then check it out.



I have the one that came in the tin case.  That's all I know.  It was actually given to me for free because the previous owner hated it that much.



MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I love some of Takashi Miike's films, the Zatoichi series, plenty of Kurosawa or Mifune movies, Kiru(Kill), the Godzilla movies....and more recently, "Ichi".



Is Ichi really good?  I saw an ad for it slipped into my Samurai Champloo blu-ray and saw that it was distributed by Funimation.  The last live-action flick I remember them releasing was Shinobi: Heart Under Blade, and that movie sucked.  A lot.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

My review of Ichi: Try this one

You should like it as long as your used to samurai films(which aren't usually the most fast paced movies).

Oh yeah, how can I forget "Black Belt", which has the best karate fight scenes ever. In fact, along with Ong Bak 2 and Fearless, Black Belt would be a good contender for the best fights in a movie.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2010)

The trailers of _All About Lily Chou-Chou_ and _Love Exposure_ look really interesting. I will check them out soon.

I like a movie called _Tokyo Tower: Mom and Me, and Sometimes Dad_. It's based off of one of the best-selling novels of all time in Japan. It's a very moving story about the author and his mother. Unfortunately, I can't find a good trailer of the movie on youtube. But I can guarantee it's really worth watching.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

Haven't heard of Toshiro Mifune before, going to check some of his movies out.

Ichi and Black Belt looks good! 

MartialHorror; just read ur review about Ichi, was abit sceptic at first after reading some reviews on imdb earlier... going to look for it now! 
Also, have you done all the reviews on that site? 

Yasha; Both are very very good so I rly hope you will watch them. Nice sig


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 18, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I love some of Takashi Miike's films, the Zatoichi series, plenty of Kurosawa or Mifune movies, Kiru(Kill), the Godzilla movies....and more recently, "Ichi".
> 
> My favorite samurai film however is "Shoguns Samurai"(also known as the Yagyu Conspiracy). It has sonny Chiba, Tetsuro Tamba, Hiroyuki Sanada, Toshiro Mifune(small role) and more.


I can't remember if I watched Shoguns Samurai/Yagyu, but it sounds familiar. I know this is going to backfire, but what's it about? 



Supreme Storm said:


> Haven't heard of Toshiro Mifune before, going to check some of his movies out.





Supreme Storm said:


> *Haven't heard of Toshiro Mifune before, going to check some of his movies out.*





Supreme Storm said:


> *Haven't heard of Toshiro Mifune before, going to check some of his movies out.*





You need to get yourself educated.  Watch all his movies ASAP and then get back to me:


----------



## Jessica (Mar 18, 2010)

I can't pay attention in any kind of foreign movie if it's not animation, dunno why.

Unless it a movie is properly dubbed and the lip syncing isn't bad and the voices aren't really, really terrible like in The Accidental Spy.


----------



## Kalle85 (Mar 18, 2010)

I can recommend you some crazy ass movies:

The Machine Girl
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7xqgf43ibk[/YOUTUBE]

Tokyo Gore Police
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5bNuHJmtTpQ[/YOUTUBE]

They're both very gory and absolutely crazy. But in a fun way.


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2010)

Umm...I don't think I've ever seen a Japanese live action movie.

I've seen Korean and Chinese though.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 18, 2010)

Did not like Tokyo Gore Police at all.

Anyone seen Memories of Matsuko? Depressed me but absolutely fantastic movie.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 18, 2010)

@CMX; yeah trying to find some movies but no luck yet(did u buy his movies?).

Also, anyone watched the 20th Century movies yet? Finished 3rd last week a really nice closure to the trilogy(I haven't read the manga). Really awesome story 

@Ennoea nope checked it out and seems cool, also got probs finding it.


----------



## delirium (Mar 18, 2010)

Just watched Crazed Fruit recently, often touted as the Japanese version of Rebel Without A Cause. A really interesting movie.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

Shoguns Samurai(review: Dragonball Evolution). This is not an easy one to talk about, because it's so epic that the plot tends to get a bit long. basically, the shogun dies and 2 brothers fight over the throne. The sensei of one of the brothers is the main Yagyu whose son is Yagyu Jubei(one of the most iconic samurai out there, even being the subject of some anime; here he's played by Sonny "I rip out your testicles" Chiba, now known for playing the swordssmith in Kill Bill). Jubei is a Samurai and a ninja, and goes to get his ninja friends involved. What follows from here is a super epic tale of intrigue, which means betrayals and such, and lots of ass-kicking.

Mifune plays some Lord, but as I said, it's a small role. 

As for some Toshiro Mifune movies, the easiest to find are The Samurai trilogy(they're literally called Samurai), The Seven Samurai, Rashomon, Hidden Fortress(which is what inspired Star Wars) and maybe Zatoichi Vs Yojimbo. Maybe....


----------



## SPN (Mar 18, 2010)

I could name a few I guess other than Machine girl and Gore police...

Sukiyaki Western Django, intresting western all in english, but I still need subtitles.
Tokyo 11 (if you're into comedy I guess, it's a parody of Battle Royal... sort of)
Battle Royale, although the book is a much better read.
Yo-yo Girl Cop, if you just want chicks in leather .

Ichi the Killer
Takeshis, if you're into Takeshi Kitano, aka Beat Takeshi.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 18, 2010)

Ichi the Killer is a movie that I always change my opinion on. I wouldn't reccomend it to just anyone though, as it's pretty vile at times.


----------



## Yasha (Mar 18, 2010)

Supreme Storm said:


> Also, anyone watched the 20th Century movies yet? Finished 3rd last week a really nice closure to the trilogy(I haven't read the manga). Really awesome story




I have seen 1 and 2. It's by far the greatest live action movie I know.

The casting and make-up effects are awesome. All the characters, even the minor ones, look as if they walked right out of the manga itself. That's amazing.

And if you had read the manga, you'd be impressed by how closely they were able to follow the original story, especially in the first part of the movie.




MartialHorror said:


> Hmmm, I love some of Takashi Miike's films, the Zatoichi series, plenty of Kurosawa or Mifune movies, Kiru(Kill), the Godzilla movies....and more recently, "Ichi".



The one played by Haruka Ayase? Meh, didn't like it. Haruka Ayase sucked as a samurai. Even Aya Ueto did better in _Azumi_.

She was great in _Cyborg Girl_ though.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

I liked her, and technically she isn't a samurai. Nor was Zatoichi. I bought her as a swordswoman, especially as she mastered Zatoichi's moves well enough.


----------



## Sine (Mar 19, 2010)

watch kitano films. if you've seen them already, watch them again


----------



## Lord Yu (Mar 19, 2010)

I watched a few Japanese movies in my time. About to watch Takashi Miike's Audition in the morning.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 19, 2010)

Yasha said:


> And if you had read the manga, you'd be impressed by how closely they were able to follow the original story, especially in the first part of the movie.



Yeah the trilogy is one of the best I've seen. I'd like to see a Hollywood remake just because of the epic story twists. 



shiner said:


> watch kitano films. if you've seen them already, watch them again



 have you seen his new movie 'Outrage' trailer? 

Link removed


----------



## Alice (Mar 19, 2010)

My fave would be probably Zatoichi. There's something very badass about blind warriors


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

Supreme Storm said:


> @CMX; yeah trying to find some movies but no luck yet(did u buy his movies?).
> 
> Also, anyone watched the 20th Century movies yet? Finished 3rd last week a really nice closure to the trilogy(I haven't read the manga). Really awesome story
> 
> @Ennoea nope checked it out and seems cool, also got probs finding it.


I've caught most of them either from Netflix or just being played on IFC and other cable movie channels here and there. On rare occasions they will have a Mifune day where they play a series of his movies. Recently they did the Samurai Trilogy. *Bad. Ass.*



MartialHorror said:


> Shoguns Samurai(review: Dragonball Evolution). This is not an easy one to talk about, because it's so epic that the plot tends to get a bit long. basically, the shogun dies and 2 brothers fight over the throne. The sensei of one of the brothers is the main Yagyu whose son is Yagyu Jubei(one of the most iconic samurai out there, even being the subject of some anime; here he's played by Sonny "I rip out your testicles" Chiba, now known for playing the swordssmith in Kill Bill). Jubei is a Samurai and a ninja, and goes to get his ninja friends involved. What follows from here is a super epic tale of intrigue, which means betrayals and such, and lots of ass-kicking.
> 
> Mifune plays some Lord, but as I said, it's a small role.
> 
> As for some Toshiro Mifune movies, the easiest to find are The Samurai trilogy(they're literally called Samurai), The Seven Samurai, Rashomon, Hidden Fortress(which is what inspired Star Wars) and maybe Zatoichi Vs Yojimbo. Maybe....


Maybe I haven't seen that, I'm definitely going to have to check it out if I can remember. I hope I remember.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

Sadly, for some reason, Netflix no longer carries Shogun Samurai......Well, except in the saved section.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 19, 2010)

That probably means it's near impossible to find online, too.  You should probably send me your copy or something, I'll be honest.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 19, 2010)

yay found some of em on netflix.

I just finished watching Kids Return by Beat Takeshi, one of the better movies I've watched in a long time, wow.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 19, 2010)

lol, it's not really mine(It's my Dads). I bought it online for around $10. So it should be there on amazon.

Ugh, speaking of which, I have a horrible story. I bought the VHS copy of a movie called "The Challenge", with Mifune and Scott Glenn, which is supposed to be an American samurai-esque movie. The funny thing is that it's never been released on DVD, so it's not easy to find. 

The cheapest is usually $30, but I've seen some for $2,000(!!). On ebay, I almost bought it for $15, but someone outbid me 2 minutes before the bidding ended. I was soooo freaking pissed.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 21, 2010)

what sites do you guys use to watch jmovies unless you buy all?


----------



## The World (Mar 21, 2010)

Fish Story is a really good Japanese film.


----------



## bsktbll28082 (Mar 21, 2010)

while on a plane i watched a japanese movie. i think it was called 'Suspect X.' it was kinda slow though. i plan on watching more japanese movies as time permits.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 21, 2010)

Watched Big man Japan recently, hilarious movie.


----------



## ez (Mar 21, 2010)

i like the ones i can find every now and then...i don't have a good source for japanese movies tho.

i think Goemon was the last japanese movie i watched, and before that Survive Style 5+, which was trippy but amazingly hilarious too.

oh but i've seen kurosawa films and zatoichi ones too; plenty of other stuff i can't remember the name of either.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 21, 2010)

Survive Style 5 was pretty tripped out.

As for buying them, just go go amazon or ebay.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

MartialHorror said:


> lol, it's not really mine(It's my Dads). I bought it online for around $10. So it should be there on amazon.
> 
> Ugh, speaking of which, I have a horrible story. I bought the VHS copy of a movie called "The Challenge", with Mifune and Scott Glenn, which is supposed to be an American samurai-esque movie. The funny thing is that it's never been released on DVD, so it's not easy to find.
> 
> The cheapest is usually $30, but I've seen some for $2,000(!!). On ebay, I almost bought it for $15, but someone outbid me 2 minutes before the bidding ended. I was soooo freaking pissed.


 Send me it anyway.


So if you got outbid how did you buy the VHS and how much did you pay for it? 2,000 bucks?!??!?


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2010)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Send me it anyway.
> 
> 
> So if you got outbid how did you buy the VHS and how much did you pay for it? 2,000 bucks?!??!?



Nope, didn't buy it. instead bought "By the Sword", a rare Eric Roberts movie. Why my Dad would want an Eric Roberts movie is beyond me....but whatever.

(the $2000 copy either was bought or is down).

amazon has it from $45-100.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

But you said you bought a copy.  Something isn't adding up here, Martial.


----------



## MartialHorror (Mar 22, 2010)

Sorry, typo. I meant to say I bid for it.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm going to be keeping a watchful eye on you, sir. A very watchful eye, indeed. 

Come to think of it, I can't remember any non-samurai Japanese movies I've seen.  I'm sure there have been a couple, I just don't recall what they were.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Mar 22, 2010)

A better question is who HASN'T watched a Japanese movie.


----------



## Momoka (Mar 23, 2010)

How about Kamikaze Girls?


----------



## Supreme Storm (Mar 27, 2010)

♥~Momolicious~♥ said:


> How about Kamikaze Girls?



It was awesome.


----------



## Prowler (Mar 27, 2010)

Takeshi Kitano and Takeshi Mike are freaking awesome directors.


----------



## RyRyMini (Mar 27, 2010)

I recommend Memories of Matsuko.


----------



## Supreme Storm (Apr 1, 2010)

Prowler said:


> Takeshi Kitano and Takeshi Mike are freaking awesome directors.



Indeed. Kitano+Miike+Tarantino needs to make a modern gangster movie :]



Yasha said:


> The trailers of _All About Lily Chou-Chou_ and _Love Exposure_ look really interesting. I will check them out soon.



Watched them yet?


----------



## forumer147 (Apr 1, 2010)

What Japanese movies I really like are their animes as well as light drama movies..I really love them ..Their Azumi movie is really good to watch at


----------



## Supreme Storm (Aug 9, 2010)

Soon Takeshi Kitano's new flick is out !


----------



## Spica (Aug 9, 2010)

Kamikaze Girls pek


----------



## delirium (Aug 9, 2010)

Everyone must watch Big Man Japan if they haven't. Very trippy and very good.


----------



## Ennoea (Aug 9, 2010)

> I recommend Memories of Matsuko.



That film is too depressing.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 10, 2010)

Human Condition is the best set of Japanese films I have ever watched, wonderful pieces of cinema


----------



## Yasha (Aug 12, 2010)

Supreme Storm said:


> Watched them yet?



Sorry for taking 4 months to reply. Just saw your post. =/

Love Exposure is really queer, I think I like it. Hadn't been able to finish Lily Chou-Chou because the sub was awful.


I've seen quite a number of Japanese films since then. I can recommend Hirokazu Koreeda's ,  and , Yoji Yamada's ,  and , Shunji Iwai's , Yuichi Sato's  and also the manga-adapted  and .

But my favourite is still the tear-jerking .


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2010)

Nobody Knows is a wonderful film


----------



## mitija (Aug 13, 2010)

my favourite japanese movie is yojimbo


----------



## Kikyo (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned Japanese horror flicks yet, like the . I find Japanese horror movies to be scarier than American ones, so I really don't watch them at all. 

Love Toshiro Mifune films, he's a good samurai actor. (I still have his Shinsengumi movie that I borrowed from a friend - really need to watch it soon. lol) The Zatoichi series is good too. If you like those, you should watch the Lone Wolf and Cub movies. 

Kurosawa is _the_ Japanese director to watch. He's influenced all of Japanese film and a lot of international directors as well through the years. His movies are those I try really hard to buy because they are classics. And yeah, Hidden Fortress was what Lucas ripped off to make Star Wars.  But his best film, imo, was . I highly recommend this one. 

There's a bunch of fun live action demon movies too. They aren't horror, they are more comedy and they are hysterically funny. , , . 

Foodie movies:  and  are both good. Tampopo is directed by , watch his other stuff too.

Big Man Japan was a funny/sad movie. Saw it on Netflix recently too. It was quite well done. 

 and Onmyoji 2 were good movies about Abe no Seimei. The first was better though. 

Anyone ever watched the Cutey Honey Live action film? I still can't get past the first 15 minutes. I die laughing too hard and have to stop.


----------



## Parallax (Aug 13, 2010)

This guy likes Ikiru, listen to him.


----------



## Corran (Sep 2, 2010)

Watched Goemon a few days ago. God damn that was awesome.


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucas didn't really rip off "The Hidden Fortress". Inspired, yes, but too much was changed for it to be a rip-off. 

Hmmm, currently, my favorite Kurosawa movie is Throne of Blood.


----------



## Kαrin (Sep 3, 2010)

I've started to watch japanese samurai films recently. 

So far I've watched: 
_
The Twilight Samurai
The Hidden Blade
Love and Honor
Zatoichi_

Does anyone have recommendations for good samurai films?


----------



## MartialHorror (Sep 3, 2010)

The old Zatoichi movies were often good. 

My personal favorite samurai film is "Shoguns Samurai", (AKA The Yagyu Conspiracy). "Ichi" was a recent one I really liked.


I'll just be a whore and say you can always go to my site(I review samurai films). lol.


----------

